# MTD Mower won't go into Neutral



## lutzsucceed (Mar 23, 2008)

I have a 21 hp 46" Huskee Mower that won't go into Neutral after sitting all winter.

I had it covered up with Tarps, but it seems that she doesn't want to move either. When I started her up, she burned up the drive belt and I am unable to even push it as Lever won't disengage transaxle.

I don't have the exact Mower Model # but the Transaxle is 618-04073 I have the serial number if necessary.

Does it sound like I have to rebuild or replace the transaxle?

Thanks, David in Nashville, TN


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The shifter may be seized due to rust or corrosion on the shift arm, but first I would check the disc brake assembly on the side of the transaxle. It may be frozen and holding the transaxle in place, which will make it very hard to shift.


----------

